# The Robinson family of Staithes and Stag Line



## 5473eje (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi there
I read with great interest the article in Ships of Nostalgia, on the sad loss of Captain JJ Robinson from Staithes. We have been very lucky to have moved into what I’m told was Captain Robinson’s residence in Staithes North Yorkshire.
It would be fascinating to learn more about him, and the history of our house which I believe was built by his family, if any members are able to help me please?
Many thanks


----------

